# Wearing supporters during thigh exercises?



## Salil (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello Friends,
 Is it true that it is necessary to wear supporters while doing thigh exercises? How will not wearing a supporter affect one?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2006)

supporters?  like squat briefs?

no, it is not true.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

supporters ?????


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you mean athletic supporter (aka, jock strap)?


----------



## Salil (Aug 29, 2006)

By supporters I mean very tight underwear so that your balls are held firm. I have heard that if you do thigh exercises without supporters your balls could get deformed. I know it sounds funny but this is a very common thing I have heard.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2006)

*Cue Foreman*

"My head just exploded"


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

Salil said:


> By supporters I mean very tight underwear so that your balls are held firm. I have heard that if you do thigh exercises without supporters your balls could get deformed. I know it sounds funny but this is a very common thing I have heard.


I have my workout "partner" hold my balls so I am safe.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I have my workout "partner" hold my balls so I am safe.



monkey man?


----------



## mike456 (Aug 29, 2006)

lmao


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> monkey man?


It's you and you know it


----------



## P-funk (Aug 29, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> It's you and you know it


----------



## pengers84 (Aug 30, 2006)

What about skins? Does anyone use them?  Theres a fella at my gym that wears full body skins everytime he trains with nothing over them, looks like a gimp!


----------



## JonnyStead (Aug 30, 2006)

Gimp eh?

I just use a belt during squats (when I'm approaching my limit) but hadn't considered "The boys" as it were...


----------

